# Accu-Slicer



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

This looks promising…not sure what the price point will be. His videos need a little better quality.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like it will be expensive. You can set up any fence behind the blade for the thickness you want and cut perfect veneer….If you use the right blade and have the right tension on your blade.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> You can set up any fence behind the blade for the thickness you want and cut perfect veneer….If you use the right blade and have the right tension on your blade.


I have had good results with a Highland Woodslicer and a tall shop-made fence. Still, this rig is interesting.


----------



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes. There is always another way to do something. Just thought that the concept seems like an interesting approach.. some of his videos show some great segmented work. He must be an engineer as he has extreme levels of attention to detail.

One thing I don't like is having to remove the fence off the bandsaw.

M



> Looks like it will be expensive. You can set up any fence behind the blade for the thickness you want and cut perfect veneer….If you use the right blade and have the right tension on your blade.
> 
> - papadan


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Finishing the sacrificial fence with schellac is a stroke of genius.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It looks to be about $500.


----------

